# Memorial day weekend at Wenas



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Heading to BBQ flats at Wenas, east of the Cascade mountains for the weekend. 

Riding there is good with little snow this time of year. Under the pine canopy the ground is pretty open, encouraging cross country travel.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Very jealous - can't wait to hear/see all about it when you get back. Have a safe weekend!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am pea green with envy. Have a great time.


----------

